# Shallow Crossing Clyde River 19-21 Oct



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Planning on camping at the Shallow Crossing campground and chasing bass (upstream) and bream etc (downstream), if anyone is coming that way.

Look for the Patrol, TVan and bright orange Outback (nothing sneaky about this angler) 8)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQfNYYcAABffgAAQQKUAECAjEAA/756gIABkQTJI8nqB6QAzUGqPSeTU9Q9Q0aAaBlHlvzeeGfsMdjSHaJyTPBQnvNSldQ64SKghs1DqQuQP/GdkPT19wxrfOLaqpWQXjHORqgcX92QE4HWFz5oCp9lM2VmuZA6E8Qa1qYEBGZQqf8XckU4UJAHzWGHA


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Oh damn!!!!! i really would like to make it to this one but ill be out of town this weekend  Ive been wanting to get up there for a while now but something always comes up, but im going to try to do it late November or early December.
Good luck Dave, ill be waiting to hear how you go.    8)


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

craig450 said:


> Oh damn!!!!! i really would like to make it to this one but ill be out of town this weekend  Ive been wanting to get up there for a while now but something always comes up, but im going to try to do it late November or early December.
> Good luck Dave, ill be waiting to hear how you go.    8)


dont worry Craig, this summer Im planning on many Clyde bass trips , up from Shallow crossing and Brooman ,when you move down we will get into them bass


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Marty said:


> dont worry Craig, this summer Im planning on many Clyde bass trips , up from Shallow crossing and Brooman ,when you move down we will get into them bass


Sounds great Marty, 16th of November is when we get keys for the new place   Ill be as keen as mustard for some bass fishing anytime 8) 8)


----------

